# Lawn Boy Model 10323 6.5 Silver Pro Problem



## Dave_55

Hi, I know that is mower is one of the best machines I've ever mowed with for our Lawn,but here in the past week its really been acting up,I pump the primer 3 times and it starts up revs up and down like hi idle then low idle for about 30 to 45 seconds then it dies,repeat same steps and it does the same thing ,to mention the first thing I did was to make sure to have a fresh mix in the tank,then with the same symtoms I decide to break down the carb soak it for a while then I used a can of gumout carb cleaner to make sur it was flush out good then keeping every clean put it back together,then the thing with the hi surging and low idle I've tried to adjust the plactic thumwheel trottle to keep it running so what else could I do to smooth this Lawn Boy down,or how do I adjust it to keep it running. Thanks for any replies of advise to can give.


----------



## 30yearTech

Did you remove the pilot jet from the carburetor and make sure it was clean, as well as the circuit that feeds it?


----------



## Dave_55

I removed the float and needle ,but wheres the pilot jet located?


----------



## 30yearTech

Reference number 5 is the pilot jet for the carburetor.


----------



## Dave_55

Thanks 30year Tech will be rechecking this carb out again


----------



## Dave_55

Ok I took the pilot jet out and cleaned it real good put it back in push the primer 3 times it started and this times without the hi and low surging but it just run a little bit then stopped,so if it helps any I'am going to try to adjust the airvane thumb wheel a little and hope this makes the idle start acting right,BTW is it right just to tighten that piot jet until it just seats or does it work like an air mixture jet,in otherwords has to be adjusted too?


----------



## 30yearTech

No adjustment just snug in place. 

You may also want to take a look at the nozzle # 7 and make sure that both the nozzle and the metering jet # 8 is clean and open. It's located underneath the screen # 9. All parts can be removed from the carburetor by unscrewing.

The thumb wheel # 19 actually puts tension on the governor spring #18 this sets the top no load governed speed of the engine. It is not a mixture adjustment only a speed setting.


----------



## Dave_55

Thanks again friend,I really appeciate the advice


----------



## Spit

Isn't this silver series engine the one with the rectangular shaped throttle box above the carb that warps? I thought it can cause some surging problems 

Spit


----------



## 30yearTech

Spit said:


> Isn't this silver series engine the one with the rectangular shaped throttle box above the carb that warps? I thought it can cause some surging problems
> 
> Spit


rectangular shaped throttle box above the carb??

What in the world is that???

Are you perhaps talking about a Vector engine??


----------



## Dave_55

Yes If your're talking about the square box used to hold the filter which the trottle cable is attached to,yes it is.


----------



## Dave_55

and also the cable slides back and forth to add tension to the govenor spring that controls the idle speed, this box is mounted to the carb with 2 screw bolts.


----------



## Dave_55

which I'am still puzzled with how many clicks for it to smooth out the engine,any ideals would help,I put a new air filter in also new fuel line and this time with clamps and a brand new spark plug also new fuel mix with hi grade gas and a new little can of lawn boy oil.


----------



## Dave_55

and also this engine I forgot to post is the Duraforce 6.5 Silver Pro series I bought new back in 2003


----------



## 30yearTech

Dave_55 said:


> which I'am still puzzled with how many clicks for it to smooth out the engine,any ideals would help,I put a new air filter in also new fuel line and this time with clamps and a brand new spark plug also new fuel mix with hi grade gas and a new little can of lawn boy oil.


It does not matter how many "clicks" you turn it. It's not going to smooth out the engine. It's *NOT* a mixture adjustment, it's for setting the governed engine speed. If your engine is not running smooth then there is either a problem in the carburetor, or possibly an air leak. 

The air filter box on your engine is not going to cause the engine to surge!


----------



## Dave_55

Thanks again 30yearTech,for that great illustration,ya thats what I've got allright,but one more question for the goveror spring,it says to go 3 to 4 clicks clockwise,does that mean from no spring tension at all.In otherwords zero tension or what? and thanks again for the great advice and help you've offered me. Dave


----------



## Dave_55

and also theres one thing I've not done atlease a year or more ago,thats clean the exhaust port again,and would I or should I take the muffler off too?just wondering.


----------



## 30yearTech

Dave_55 said:


> Thanks again 30yearTech,for that great illustration,ya thats what I've got allright,but one more question for the goveror spring,it says to go 3 to 4 clicks clockwise,does that mean from no spring tension at all.In otherwords zero tension or what? and thanks again for the great advice and help you've offered me. Dave


Yes, that's the starting point from zero tension. Keep in mind that you would also start this adjustment with the throttle cable in the slow position. Top speed would be set with the throttle in the fast position, so as not to set the top speed too fast.

The exhaust port should be periodically checked for carbon build up, if your average, then every other season should be alright.


----------



## Dave_55

I thought that I'd just reply back to let you know how the Lawn Boys doing,well I'll have to say you were sure right when you said that it could be an air leak,sure enough,I took the carb back apart again,but this time when I put it back together I applied a thin layer of hi temp gasket maker to the gasket,then when I fired it up its not quit yet,so thanks again for the advise.


----------



## Cmarti

I have fought the "Surge" all summer in a 6.5 silver series durapro(2000)
Love the mower, but want to kill the guy that designed a carb that takes 3 hands to install. Mine waited 9 years to start surging. Cleaned carb, I changed govenor vane, drilled out the jet, checked for air leaks, finally a new float seems to have it. Maybe shoulda started there........

I want the two cylce for the slopes I trim with it, but I sure am tired of messing with this thing.


----------



## rocket214

*10323 problem*

Hello to all members, as I am new to this. should be fun
Just bought a 10323 used and got it cheap because of a problem. When you pull the cord to start a huge flow of fuel shoots out of the muffler outlet. Talking about wierd. Heard it might be a carb problem???? Yes it surges also but not a problem compaired with the other. Any one else had this problem?


----------



## 30yearTech

You probably need an new inlet needle and seat and possibly and new float.

You can find a parts breakdown for your mower at the Toro website, here is a link.

https://lookup3.toro.com/partdex/index.cfm?xCaller=Toro


----------



## rocket214

*homelite*

As luck would have it I now have a problem with my weed eater, Homelite. The pull start rope came off the pulley so I took the weed eater apart and did not know to be careful with the pulley and boom everything in that end of the housing came jumping out. Have a breakdown of parts but no instructions on how to rewind and install the recoil spring. A 3 or 4 foot section of spring steel that I have begun to hate. Any ideas? 

Rocket


----------

